# HGH dosing methods



## trueloveisheavy (Mar 12, 2012)

Do you guys believe there is a diff between dosing sub q everyday and taking the total sum of hgh used a week and split it into 3 IM shots per week?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 12, 2012)

trueloveisheavy said:


> Do you guys believe there is a diff between dosing sub q everyday and taking the total sum of hgh used a week and split it into 3 IM shots per week?


 

Yes.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 12, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Yes.


 

Me too


----------



## trueloveisheavy (Mar 12, 2012)

which  way do you guys find to work best?


----------



## trueloveisheavy (Mar 12, 2012)

I have read the 3 times weekly is better for muscle growth. But most everyone suggests the ED dosing.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 12, 2012)

If I had my choice to run 5iu's ed or 10iu's on workout days.. I would take the 10iu's.  It is much more effective in regards to muscle growth.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 12, 2012)

There are peptides that you could combine with the hgh for additional GH release.  Hit me up if you want more info.


----------



## hypno (Mar 12, 2012)

Good info here. I am just new as can be to HgH but have been reading a lot. Never heard that doing IM with larger dose was better for muscle growth.

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 12, 2012)

hypno said:


> Good info here. I am just new as can be to HgH but have been reading a lot. Never heard that doing IM with larger dose was better for muscle growth.
> 
> Thank you for the info.


 

I find for me, that 10iu's is the minimum dose required to see an increase in LBM.

Side note - consider and IGF to pair with your hgh.  That would make for a killer combo as well.  LR3 or DES

We'll have them back in stock very shortly.


----------



## fsoe (Mar 12, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I find for me, that *10iu's is the minimum dose *required to see an increase in LBM.
> 
> Side note - consider and IGF to pair with your hgh.  That would make for a killer combo as well.  LR3 or DES
> 
> We'll have them back in stock very shortly.



per day or per week


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 12, 2012)

per day, that's what works for me.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 12, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> If I had my choice to run 5iu's ed or 10iu's on workout days.. I would take the 10iu's.  It is much more effective in regards to muscle growth.



This is true!!  Best to take a larger doses on your work out days as opposed to spreading the weekly dose over the whole week.  I know this from experience.  If all you are doing is looking to cut and shed some weight, lower dosing ED is fine.  But for those who are mass hungry, best to go with Pitt's advice. 

I run my GH with slin and IGF, there are many different protocols out there....each will effect you differently.




/V


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 12, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> This is true!! Best to take a larger doses on your work out days as opposed to spreading the weekly dose over the whole week. I know this from experience. If all you are doing is looking to cut and shed some weight, lower dosing ED is fine. But for those who are mass hungry, best to go with Pitt's advice.
> 
> I run my GH with slin and IGF, there are many different protocols out there....each will effect you differently.
> 
> ...


 
I learned that from a very smart guy about a year ago.  I think his name was Victor.  LOL.  Tried it out and it worked like a charm.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 12, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I learned that from a very smart guy about a year ago.  I think his name was Victor.  LOL.  Tried it out and it worked like a charm.




LOL, thanks for the kind words brother.  I've been preaching this for a while, and I have yet to hear anyone differ with my opinion once they have tried it. 




/V


----------



## pieguy (Mar 12, 2012)

Just curious, if you're using huge doses of HGH post-workout, how does the large increase in GH leaving you feeling? Do you get flushed or hypo? Does CTS set in the next day or are side effects possibly reduced?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 12, 2012)

pieguy said:


> Just curious, if you're using huge doses of HGH post-workout, how does the large increase in GH leaving you feeling? Do you get flushed or hypo? Does CTS set in the next day or are side effects possibly reduced?


 

Just a little bloated.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 12, 2012)

pieguy said:


> Just curious, if you're using huge doses of HGH post-workout, how does the large increase in GH leaving you feeling? Do you get flushed or hypo? Does CTS set in the next day or are side effects possibly reduced?



CTS comes on strong when I first start using it....it later goes away once my body gets used to it again.  I can't speak so much about the feeling because I'm using several compounds at the same time....



/V


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 12, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> This is true!!  Best to take a larger doses on your work out days as opposed to spreading the weekly dose over the whole week.  I know this from experience.  If all you are doing is looking to cut and shed some weight, lower dosing ED is fine.  But for those who are mass hungry, best to go with Pitt's advice.
> 
> I run my GH with slin and IGF, there are many different protocols out there....each will effect you differently.
> 
> ...



Bumping an old thread, but do you still advocate this method if one is not using slin or IGF? Just gh


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 12, 2013)

AlphaMaleDawg said:


> Bumping an old thread, but do you still advocate this method if one is not using slin or IGF? Just gh



Absolutely


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 12, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Absolutely



Might switch from my usual 5iu ED pre-bed to 10iu EOD (and train EOD too) post workout on my next blast then. I've been on 5iu ED for a year and a half straight


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 12, 2013)

AlphaMaleDawg said:


> Might switch from my usual 5iu ED pre-bed to 10iu EOD (and train EOD too) post workout on my next blast then. I've been on 5iu ED for a year and a half straight



Sweet!!  I think you'll enjoy running it that way.  Keep us posted on how you like it.


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 12, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Sweet!!  I think you'll enjoy running it that way.  Keep us posted on how you like it.



Is it going to increase water retention? I know it will increase lethargy most likely


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 12, 2013)

AlphaMaleDawg said:


> Is it going to increase water retention? I know it will increase lethargy most likely



More than likely.


----------



## nspaletta (Jan 13, 2013)

Yea it's not exactly the frequency of injections that count as much as the dose does. Mass gaining usually comes at the 8+ iu range depending on quality of gh. If you want to gain mass take 8+iu as many times a week as you can afford.


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 13, 2013)

nspaletta said:


> Yea it's not exactly the frequency of injections that count as much as the dose does. Mass gaining usually comes at the 8+ iu range depending on quality of gh. If you want to gain mass take 8+iu as many times a week as you can afford.



Well according to what the guys above you said, this is not correct.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 13, 2013)

trueloveisheavy said:


> Do you guys believe there is a diff between dosing sub q everyday and taking the total sum of hgh used a week and split it into 3 IM shots per week?



Been using HGH for close to 7 years now.  I find that taking it at 10-12iu @ 3-4X a week to produce FAR better results.  With a side of slin and IGF... 



/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ahh.....an old thread.  Yes, I would still use large doses as opposed to smaller and more frequent doses....with or without slin/IGF.





/V


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 13, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> Ahh.....an old thread.  Yes, I would still use large doses as opposed to smaller and more frequent doses....with or without slin/IGF.
> 
> 
> /V



At what point is a single dose too large? Is 15iu MWF all post workout ok?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 13, 2013)

AlphaMaleDawg said:


> At what point is a single dose too large? Is 15iu MWF all post workout ok?



I would split that early am and post workout.  10ius is where I  start splitting the dose.


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 13, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I would split that early am and post workout.  10ius is where I  start splitting the dose.



From what I have read on anabolex from a mod named TJ there, the point of the gh blast is the less frequent shots. He suggests MWF one large dose post workout only. Injecting twice a day EOD seems to defeat the purpose of a gh blast to me., but I am talking out of my ass here. It seems the gh blast is one of the most confusing things that few people even know about. I find this to be an interesting discussion.

Victor, your thoughts?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 13, 2013)

AlphaMaleDawg said:


> From what I have read on anabolex from a mod named TJ there, the point of the gh blast is the less frequent shots. He suggests MWF one large dose post workout only. Injecting twice a day EOD seems to defeat the purpose of a gh blast to me., but I am talking out of my ass here. It seems the gh blast is one of the most confusing things that few people even know about. I find this to be an interesting discussion.
> 
> Victor, your thoughts?




Lots of methods work out there.  I've tried many, and from all that I tried...I found that using a large dose 3-4 X a week to be far more effective for muscle growth.  I have my most recent protocol posted someplace....I'll try and dig it up.



/V


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 14, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> Lots of methods work out there.  I've tried many, and from all that I tried...I found that using a large dose 3-4 X a week to be far more effective for muscle growth.  I have my most recent protocol posted someplace....I'll try and dig it up.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



4x per week would mean taking it on consecutive days then. Interesting. I'd be curious to see the protocol.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 14, 2013)

great read, because I have been looking to pull the trigger and start as well. I only train 4x a week and was thinking of taking 4iu's aday. I train M,T,T,F. So I take it running my hGH would be better to go to say 6-8 iu's on those days vice 4 ius ed. This will be my first time running hGH well I ran it in HS. but had no protocol and was running the dose the dr. told this kid to run it that I got it form. It was like 2 iu's 3 times a week. It was over 11 years ago, but I don't think i gained any thing on it, it was lily.


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm going to use 12iu HGH MWF all post workout starting in two weeks. Also will use humalog pre workout (15iu...then another 15iu later in the day 3x per week)

I'll be switching from my usual 5iu ED that I am currently doing now. So since I'll be starting the blast on a Monday, I will take my last 5iu on Sunday, then switch a day later.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 14, 2013)

AlphaMaleDawg said:


> 4x per week would mean taking it on consecutive days then. Interesting. I'd be curious to see the protocol.



I posted it on a few places, and others have copied and pasted my protocol so you may have seen it on other boards.  OSL started this one thread that had my protocol (link is on the bottom).  Google my handle and HGH and you will find a few more threads that may help you.

I really don't like discussing slin all that much because of the dangers involved, my protocol with slin is used with HGH, IGF, and AAS. I've tried many many protocols over the years, and this seems to yield the best results for ME. I DO NOT recommend anyone who has never used slin to try this...if you don't know how it all works or used it before, ignore the rest of this post.

I've used slin pre-work out, but have found a slightly better protocol.

You may have seen it posted during your research. I can't take all the credit for this protocol, I had help from others aside from my own research and experiences.

Although most protocols call for pre work out injections, but if you toss GH and IGF into the mix, things change a bit. I know most guys pin sub-q, but not in this case where GH and IGF come into play.

For now, I have found that less is more. I highly recommend using a minimal schedule for all short chain sequence peptides, which include igf, insulin and even gh. I recommend using no more than 4 days per week, 3 days is fine, but no more than 4. The reason for this is that we are trying to prevent cell over-saturation and closure. All three products should be used in a similar manner.

The protocol is as follows; inject all products POST workout, preferably after training large muscle groups which cause the most glycogen depletion, hence providing faster uptake of peptides. A sample layout is to inject Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.

Immediately post-workout inject 10-15iu of growth hormone IM, using a insulin pin and inject in any small muscle group such as delts, triceps, or biceps. Wait 20 minutes for the half-life clearance and conversion to igf to begin its sequence from the growth hormone and then inject a small dose of igf to create a synergistic super charge of the conversion process. I would recommend no more than 30mcg at this time. 10 minutes later you will take Humalog insulin only, and inject 5iu. I recommend starting with 5iu because Humalog has a very rapid onset and is easy to control with sugar. In conjunction with igf, you will be hyper-sensitive to insulin so start small and slowly work your way up to a maximum dose of 12iu post-workout. You will want to have around 80-100 grams of simple sugars such as dextrose and grape juice and an additional 60 grams of whey protein at the same time as your insulin. You will then eat another moderate glycemic index meal one hour after your high glycemic shake.

The reason for the high dose growth hormone is to take what would normally be your one week intake of gh and spread it out into 4 equal doses, injected pwo. This will create a truly anabolic rich environment and you will also benefit from full uptake due to your pwo depleted state.

So there is my post-workout regime, 4 days per week. For most lifters, this protocol will be sufficient for growth. For someone with at least 6 months of gh use, 5 or more cycles of insulin and who no longer responds to typical igf protocols, the following regime may be followed: In addition to the above outline post-workout method, you may add additional doses of igf as well as insulin on the same day as your post-workout injection.

I would highly recommend you take 15mcg igf an additional two times per day. By taking less igf more often you will prevent cell over-saturation as well as receptor down-regulation. Creating a cell rich environment that saturates the cells infrequently will target massive cell proliferation. In addition you will take insulin 20 minutes after the igf on those 2 additional injections creating an anabolic rich environment that will last all day, 4 days per week.

For a sample protocol for someone that works out after work, I would recommend you do the following: Take 15mcg upon rising in the morning, followed by 10iu Humulin R or Humalog 20 minutes later. Immediately eat a carbohydrate rich meal with quality protein and low fat such as bananas, oatmeal and egg whites.

For lunch, take another 15mcg igf with 10iu insulin and have another moderate glycemic carbohydrate meal and protein with minimal fats. Follow the above listed pwo protocol to complete your three time injection schedule which will be used four times per week.

Out of all the protocols I've toyed with, the latter is the most effective. I didn't come up with this by myself, I've combined different parts of several protocols together....this one just happens to work best for me. Some follow a same protocol but use it 3 days a week. Been there and done that....I can get away doing this 4X a week.

I know many of you have different protocols and may not agree with mine....but I've tried maybe 1/2 a dozen methods and this method is by far the most effective FOR ME!!!




/V 


My HGH / Slin / IGF Protocol! - With AAS Of course. * Research Only*


----------



## pasamoto (Jan 14, 2013)

Great thread! Could high be used in this manner on lagging body parts only? For example using/training, hgh/legs 2x week to catch up to upper body? No hgh on upper body days?


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you Victor. I will bookmark that post and link for sure. Great information.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 15, 2013)

It depends on what your goal is.  For fat loss, breaking you dose up into 1-2 daily doses, every day, works best.  If mass & strength is your goal, you can get by with a larger injection 3-4 injects per week.

Why?  GH works through 2 primary mechanisms...through GH molecule mediated activity and IGF-1 mediated activity.  GH itself causes barely any growth, but is responsible for most of the lipolysis that takes place when using GH.  Therefore, if you want to maintain lipolysis (lipolysis is when fatty acids are released from the fat cell) around the clock, you need to keep GH levels elevated around the clock...or at least for a significant part of each day.  After an inject of GH, GH levels only remain elevated for about 10-12 hours and the return to baseline.  By injecting GH only 3-4X per week with much larger dosages, you will get a big blast of lipolysis a few times per week, but no increase in lipolysis the rest of the time.  Additionally, since the body can only burn so much fat at once, due to oxidation (fat burning) being the rate limiting step in the fat loss process, it does not make any sense to allow lipolusis to exceed the rate of oxidation.  If that happens, all the fat which was released from the fat cell will simply be redeposited back into the fat cell.  Since the body's ability to burn fat at any one time is limited, if the primary goal is fat loss it does not make a lot of sense to blast a huge dose of GH at once, especially if one has recently eaten a large meal and will be sitting on their ass, as it is unlikely that all that newly released fat will be burnt off for fuel.  In essence, it is an ineffiicent use of fat release.  Making matters even worse is that most people who use GH in 3-4X large dosages per week tend to use it post-workout, in order to amplify IGF-1 production and accelerate muscle growth.  However, what are most people doing right after a workout?  They are eating and relaxing, which is the last thing someone should be doing when trying to optimize the oxidation of newly released fat.  In other words, when using GH in this manner, not only does it fail to take into consideration whether or not the body is primed to burn fat (such as evaluating current blood sugar levels and the current level of caloric expenditure), but the body is actually placed in an envitonment which is counterproductive to fat loss, as most BB'rs will be stuffing their faces and sitting/laying down, which means extremely elevated blood susgar and less calorie burning.  That is hardly the ideal environment for burning newly released fat.

Now, when using GH to build muscle, administering it 3-4X per week in larger dosages is likely advantegous for the following reasons.  One, IGF-1 levels are not maintained in the same way as GH levels.  While GH levels may only remain elevated for 10-12 hours per inject, the IGF-1 which was produced by the liver as a result of that GH injection will be maintained for days!  Unlike GH, which has a comparatively short active life, IGF-1 sticks around for a long time.  So, by injecting GH 3-4X per week, you won't experience the wide flucuations in IGF-1 blood levels like you would with GH levels.  In fact, by injecting GH 3-4X weekly, IGF-1 levels will not only be maintained inbetween injects, but they will continue to rise as the weeks go by.  Therefore, there is no need to use GH multiple times per day when attempting to increase and maintain relatively stable IGF-1 levels.  With IGF-1 being the primary muscle-builder of the two hormones, for those men who desire to increase mass & strength above all else, there is no need to focus on optimizing the lipolysis-oxidation process.  Fat will certainly still be lost...just not at the same rate as a more frequent injection schedule.  In addition, by injecting GH only a few times per week, the indvidual is less likely to form anti-bodies, allowing him to continue to use GH for a longer period of time (maybe permanently) without needing to take time off.  Lastly, by injecting a large dose right after a workout, the large, immediate burst of IGF-1 resultant from that inject will help to accelerate the recovery & growth process at a time when it is needed the most.

While science is still trying to more figure out exactly how to use GH for growth purposes, we do know by real-world expriences that using GH a few 3-4X per week in larger doses appears to be at least equally effective for growth...and likely more so.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 15, 2013)

It depends on what your goal is.  For fat loss, breaking your dose up into 1-2 daily doses, every day, works best.  If mass & strength is your goal, you can get by with a larger injection 3-4 injects per week.

Why?  GH works through 2 primary mechanisms...through GH molecule mediated activity and IGF-1 mediated activity.  GH itself causes barely any growth, but is responsible for most of the lipolysis that takes place when using GH.  Therefore, if you want to maintain lipolysis (lipolysis is when fatty acids are released from the fat cell) around the clock, you need to keep GH levels elevated around the clock...or at least for a significant part of each day.  After an inject of GH, GH levels only remain elevated for about 10-12 hours and the return to baseline.  By injecting GH only 3-4X per week with much larger dosages, you will get a big blast of lipolysis a few times per week, but no increase in lipolysis the rest of the time.  Additionally, since the body can only burn so much fat at once, due to oxidation (fat burning) being the rate limiting step in the fat loss process, it does not make any sense to allow lipolusis to exceed the rate of oxidation.  If that happens, all the fat which was released from the fat cell will simply be redeposited back into the fat cell.  Since the body's ability to burn fat at any one time is limited, if the primary goal is fat loss it does not make a lot of sense to blast a huge dose of GH at once, especially if one has recently eaten a large meal and will be sitting on their ass, as it is unlikely that all that newly released fat will be burnt off for fuel.  In essence, it is an ineffiicent use of fat release.  Making matters even worse is that most people who use GH in 3-4X large dosages per week tend to use it post-workout, in order to amplify IGF-1 production and accelerate muscle growth.  However, what are most people doing right after a workout?  They are eating and relaxing, which is the last thing someone should be doing when trying to optimize the oxidation of newly released fat.  In other words, when using GH in this manner, not only does it fail to take into consideration whether or not the body is primed to burn fat (such as evaluating current blood sugar levels and the current level of caloric expenditure), but the body is actually placed in an envitonment which is counterproductive to fat loss, as most BB'rs will be stuffing their faces and sitting/laying down, which means extremely elevated blood susgar and less calorie burning.  That is hardly the ideal environment for burning newly released fat.

Now, when using GH to build muscle, administering it 3-4X per week in larger dosages is likely advantegous for the following reasons.  One, IGF-1 levels are not maintained in the same way as GH levels.  While GH levels may only remain elevated for 10-12 hours per inject, the IGF-1 which was produced by the liver as a result of that GH injection will be maintained for days!  Unlike GH, which has a comparatively short active life, IGF-1 sticks around for a long time.  So, by injecting GH 3-4X per week, you won't experience the wide flucuations in IGF-1 blood levels like you would with GH levels.  In fact, by injecting GH 3-4X weekly, IGF-1 levels will not only be maintained inbetween injects, but they will continue to rise as the weeks go by.  Therefore, there is no need to use GH multiple times per day when attempting to increase and maintain relatively stable IGF-1 levels.  With IGF-1 being the primary muscle-builder of the two hormones, for those men who desire to increase mass & strength above all else, there is no need to focus on optimizing the lipolysis-oxidation process.  Fat will certainly still be lost...just not at the same rate as a more frequent injection schedule.  In addition, by injecting GH only a few times per week, the indvidual is less likely to form anti-bodies, allowing him to continue to use GH for a longer period of time (maybe permanently) without needing to take time off.  Lastly, by injecting a large dose right after a workout, the large, immediate burst of IGF-1 resultant from that inject will help to accelerate the recovery & growth process at a time when it is needed the most.

While science is still trying to more figure out exactly how to use GH for growth purposes, we do know by real-world expriences that using GH a few 3-4X per week in larger doses appears to be at least equally effective for growth...and likely more so.


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 16, 2013)

two golden posts here from Victor and Mike Arnold. Thanks for the science Mike. You have no idea how many of your posts I bookmarked over the years


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 16, 2013)

Also Mike or Victor. How do you feel about eating immediately post HGH PWO injection? If not, how long should you wait? I won't be using IGF so I will shoot humalog pre workout


----------

